# Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate...



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey there guys... So I have been having an issue with my tranny and just was going to put it back together after I thought I had found the problem, much to my dismay when going to put the pressure plate on I found the real issue... 
Anyone happen to know how long spec warranty's there clutches for... I purchased mine back in Feb 21 2005, I have maybe 6000 miles on it if that... it is a Stage III and im running about 250whp, and 260ftlb tq
Pics of the problem


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*

Ha! I've done that to 4 plates,......get one of the Race Shop modded plates with much better hardware.....
Full wieght MKIII VR6T 350whp no issuses to date,.................


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mikebobelak)*

I had the same issue with my Spec on my 260whp Merkur XR4Ti.. happened twice on that car...


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_Ha! I've done that to 4 plates,......get one of the Race Shop modded plates with much better hardware.....
Full wieght MKIII VR6T 350whp no issuses to date,................. 

how much?


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*

From what I've heard this is a notorious problem with Spec Pressure Plates. I'm just waiting for mine to go, I'm rockin a Stage 4 and if I had heard all of this before I purchased it then it definetly would have swayed my decision. I installed mine in December of '05 and I've probably put about 8,000 miles on it.
At least it fixed my whole shifting problem. I couldn't get it into gear, and after checking the shift linkage over and over I finally pulled the trans to find the OE Sachs clutch in about 7 pieces.
- Chris


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (VR6-JettaIII)*

i know i have about 30k on my spec 2 and im going to be putting some boost on it in the spring...hope it holds up


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_
how much?

I'll have to dig up the reciept, I got a new disc as well think it was 500ish???? Hated to spend that much ,but pulling the tranny was getting old...... 
I'm Paul, (need a vr6) he has Joes #'s,....


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (98vr65202)*

I've seen that happen to stock pressure plates with near stock power. Not saying this is the case with you, but it happened power shifting and he probably tried to go from 3rd to 2nd instead of 3rd to 4th. This was on a customers car, happened twice







.
I have been running a spec stage 3 for approx 2 years, 15-20k miles. 450+whp, full weight 16vT corrado, traps 123mph+ in the 1/4, shifts over 8000rpm and no issues yet (knock on wood). I've heard lots of bad things about Spec but I have yet to have an issue. Even after 10k of hard street/daily driven/moderate track usage I removed the tranny and the disk/PP/flywheel looked almost new.
Just another opinion on the matter. Sorry you sheared the rivet off. I have heard nothing but good things about Raceshop's setup so please keep us posted on how that works out for you if you go that route.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (radoboy)*

thats why i only run stokc pressure plates. I've had a 409whp car that ran fine on stock PP so dont give me that junk about clamping force being the same as stock. bullpoop


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*

Here is some stuff ive found out .
I had some serious problems by just getting the clutch to sweden.
They f-up everything .
First i got a stage 3 instead of stg 3+
Then ive paid 1000$ in customs+tax here in sweden before i had my stg 3+ .

AND THEN the problems ...scroll down
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2575376


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_thats why i only run stokc pressure plates. I've had a 409whp car that ran fine on stock PP so dont give me that junk about clamping force being the same as stock. bullpoop

You've been running a stock pressure plate?

Also I have yet to get into contact with the race shop guys thus far today!


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*

yep, just swap out the clutch disc. its the material that does most of the "gripping"


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_
You've been running a stock pressure plate?

Also I have yet to get into contact with the race shop guys thus far today!

Dude, you need to call Kelly, he has a big hookup with Clutchnet, i have a race pressure plate and Clutch in mine which i have heard nothing but good stuff about - IM him at "mkII16v"


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Dude, you need to call Kelly, he has a big hookup with Clutchnet, i have a race pressure plate and Clutch in mine which i have heard nothing but good stuff about - IM him at "mkII16v"

I talk to kelly all the time... he didnt know what I should do other than throw a stock pressure plate on there and call it a day... I just ordered a HD Pressure plate from the Race Shop today. So should be here in a couple days or so... Spec told me I was SOL...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*

Have anyone ever recived a new plate from them ?
Always serious problems with warranty


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (VR6-JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-JettaIII* »_From what I've heard this is a notorious problem with Spec Pressure Plates. I'm just waiting for mine to go, I'm rockin a Stage 4 and if I had heard all of this before I purchased it then it definetly would have swayed my decision. I installed mine in December of '05 and I've probably put about 8,000 miles on it.
At least it fixed my whole shifting problem. I couldn't get it into gear, and after checking the shift linkage over and over I finally pulled the trans to find the OE Sachs clutch in about 7 pieces.
- Chris









agreed, I using a Stage II with 1500 miles on it 263whp, 280wtq and if I knew these problems prior I wouldn't of bought it


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (GTijoejoe)*

Yes,Spec is getting "bad" I do not know why?I have used them in the past,but have seen a couple clutches wear prematurely and had a stage 3 one recently that had the center splined hub on the friction disc just "fall out" this was ona 1.8T with stock turbo and only 3K miles on the clutch.
Clutchnet is what I use for high HP applications! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (VWAUDITECH)*

SPEC do not have any type of warranty what so ever!!!!!!!!!!
Its strange that they still exist.
Some products are great but quality issues like these ones we have seen here on vortex are problems that warranty should cover .
David Norton from SPEC told me that ill get a great price on a new disc.
Im a big customer and have stuff worth several thousands of dollars from that company........and they tell me that ill get a new one for 250$ when it is their product that’s faulty.
But its probably nothing wrong with my plate and ill WILL probably switch company just because i dont want to be making ANY FREE commercial for a company i dont like.

Love their clamp capacity and the feel of the full face disc .....but i start to hate the company and their serious quality issues !

Its time to call my supplier and get another brand of clutch because this company that threat me like this when im in top 3 fastest VW MK4 street car with 130-140Mph trap in Europe is not something i want to do any more business with.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*

What where the problems you where having before you noticed it was the PP at fault? 
The reason i ask is because i am having a problem getting into gear now with out having to force it in and grinding a little. When i let the clutch out about half way it will go into gear like butter but not if i press it all the way down. I have a SPEC stage 3


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_What where the problems you where having before you noticed it was the PP at fault? 
The reason i ask is because i am having a problem getting into gear now with out having to force it in and grinding a little. When i let the clutch out about half way it will go into gear like butter but not if i press it all the way down. I have a SPEC stage 3 

First signs of PP failure (minor) is that the shifting feels VERY notchy and it's almost impossible to get the car into 1st standing still. That's only if one strap/rivet breaks. If you do in more the car won't move at all. I remember when Joe broke either one of the original CNet ones or a stocker driving around on the street. Banged an nice 2-3 and it let loose. The modded ones Joe's selling now are basically unbreakable. Multi strapped, bolted at both ends of the strap and better clamping. If you break it, you need a new driver.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (need_a_VR6)*

Damn, i guess i am going to have to take my tranny off 100%. Its hard for me to get into any gear unless i let the clutch out a bit wich is a pain in the a$$... Bull**** ass PP
You guys think i will be ok running a OE PP with the 6 puk? 
PS: mk2driver sorry to jump in your thread asking a bunch of questions, im having some crazy problems with my car and it seems it is all pointing towards the ****ty PP


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (KIEZERJOSE)*

ive also experienced PP problems i believe.. if i get into the car hard thru the rpm range and shift, clutch pedal only comes half way up until rpm's come back down. at that pt the pedal comes up... strange as ****.. anyone have a website or email for the Raceshop PP? if i can use my Spec stag 3 6puck with it?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (sparkalot)*

I am replacing my stage 2 with a Kinetic stage 2. I have never liked the way this one felt from day one. It's out and I can't see anything wrong with it. I broke one Spec PP in my 2.0, my brother broke like 3 in his VR6, so we've seen more broken 'blue' PPs than I want to remember. Hopefully the Kinetic works like a charm.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (2kjettaguy)*

This is very interesting. My 2 cents, I ran a Spec Stage 3+ this year and put about 7k on it without any issues. This includes 2 track events. A friend of mine with a 400whp+ VRT also ran a Stage3+ on slicks all year without any issues as well. His tranny is an 02A and mine a 02J if it makes a difference.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (JETTSET)*

<3 my race-shop PP


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*

hmmm... i have a spec stage 2 clutch kit on my vrt and i put it on, my brand new clutch slips badly, if i get on it it just slips.. ive heard many people complaining on spec.... and plus i saw your post.. so i guess my pressure plate is bad??? i had the flywheel resurfaced to specs and it still did it??? i dont get it


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (94volkswagen)*

I have 20k miles on a spec stage 4. It's holding fine, but creaks like a bitch and generally feels like its gonna fall apart. Eh.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (cabzilla)*

I found the problem with mine








Any one know what the company will do about this? I only put about 8000 miles TOPS on it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (KIEZERJOSE)*

They will probably do nothing. They don't have enough material encasing the springs...thats for sure.


----------



## -EURO- (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I have 20k miles on a spec stage 4. It's holding fine, but creaks like a bitch and generally feels like its gonna fall apart. Eh. 

When you say creak is like a sqealing when you letting off the clutch pedal?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (-EURO-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-EURO-* »_When you say creak is like a sqealing when you letting off the clutch pedal?

Basically. It's been doing it since new.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mk2driver)*

LOOKS like SPEC makes real good clutches http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif by seeing everyones messed up pressure plates and discs..


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

might be the springs binding in the clutch. making the noise i solved that issue got a solid 4 puck clutchnet pressure plate


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

A few people around here I know run Spec. They have had no issues what so ever. 
A lot of the time its improper install and lack of people allowing proper break in periods. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To Spec. I will be running a Stg.3 next season


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (-EURO-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-EURO-* »_When you say creak is like a sqealing when you letting off the clutch pedal?

Hey guys I have the same problem, I have a XTD stage three clutch and the problem that I have is, lets say Im in fourth gear and i try to downshift or try to gear breake, my tranny starts squelling like a loud squeal, are u guys experiencing the same thing and if so, is it time to get a new clutch?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_A few people around here I know run Spec. They have had no issues what so ever. 
A lot of the time its improper install and lack of people allowing proper break in periods. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To Spec. I will be running a Stg.3 next season










three out of ten aint bad


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

When I worked at a shop in ATL, we had more than a couple problems with SPEC clutches, but it seemed to be isolated to Passats and Audi A4's, using stage 2 kits. 
Usually pressure plates, but there might have been a bad disc too. Also remember more than one very heated phone discussion between the owner of the shop and the SPEC guy.


----------



## vrsick coupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (98rzvr6)*

what type oh noise did it make when pressure plate went ?


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (vrsick coupe)*

bump


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

id imagine it went BOOM snap


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (vrsick coupe)*

no noise just ,rvs went throught he roof.


----------



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (mikebobelak)*

ive got a spec stg 2 on my vr6. it chatters in first, is this a problem with the clutch or maybe its my l/w flywheel?


----------



## nelsonvr6 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (97golf2.slow)*

I have a stage II+ have broke the pressure plate bolts 3 times and my flywheel has come loose twice from the pressure plate vibrating. Will never spend a penny on spec again.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (nelsonvr6)*

i had a spec two and had it on for about 40k by then it was lumpy feeling and hard to get into gear at a stand still, i have now upgraded to a clutchnet setup for my vrt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif best feeling clutch i have felt yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to clutchnet


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Spec clutch - Broken Pressure Plate... (98vr65202)*

I have a spec stage 2+ wich have had problems with since new blew the pressure plate under 2000km then got a new one and had the same problem. The actual clutch is generally good but the pressure plates are just garbage. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

